# 17.5 Gallon ADA Tank



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

17.5 Gallon ADA Tank (24" x 12" x 14")
150 Watts of 10000k Metal Halide
36 Watts of 6700k CF
Lights on for 5 1/2 hours (Metal Halide and CF come on at the same time)
ADA Powersand and Amazonia substrate
CO2 injected via diffuser disks
w/Java moss, Didiplis diandra, glosso, Blyxa, HC, bolbitus
12 ember tetras, 5 ottos, 15+ Shrimp
KH = <1 (slowly raising as we speak), GH = 6, PH = 6


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice! I like the high glosso against the blyx japonica.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Why does the glosso grow so tall with that much light? Is your light far above the tank? The glosso should be lower, unless you where aiming for that.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Actually, it isn't that tall and the growth is horizontal. It's less than 2".


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> Actually, it isn't that tall and the growth is horizontal. It's less than 2".


 Normally when glosso is given that much light it will grow very close to the substrate. Maybe you have the lights hung high.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with the rest about your glosso too. 

Anyway, nice tank, you need to fill up the middle portion.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Great tank. That's a lot of light. What is your fertilization routine?


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> Why does the glosso grow so tall with that much light? Is your light far above the tank? The glosso should be lower, unless you where aiming for that.


i experienced that before. once there's too much light, its physiology somewhat changes. i tried 72 watts over 38 litre and got that effect. But last time, when i used 60 watts over 54 litres, i got the "hugging the ground" effect.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

cut cut cut


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Could it have something to do with strand growing on top of each other? I've never experienced glosso growing like that, especially with that much light on a tank. The other thing is that you're only keeping the lights on for 5.5 hours. I'm not sure, but that might have something to do with the fact the glosso are leggy/reaching.


----------

